# Lovely sight this evening.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For the last half hour or so I have been watching about 50 Sand Martins swooping around the bottom of the garden.
Its about 15 years since we saw so many together.

Certainly got the Huskies going crackers.

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't want to know

(do really)

Hope you understand how lucky you are

Aldra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is great Dave. We don't seem have any martins or swallows here any more.


----------

